# how much peanut butter do you have ?



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi i was just wondering how much peanut butter you guys have .. i use whole earth crunchy ..


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

never enough! haha. two slices of toast coverd in peanut butter 3 days a week probably!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Most guya use the natural penut butter from various brands but I just use the asda's smooth penut butter.

I figure whilst bulking it doesn't make much difference mate.

I use about 2 tbls with 3-4 meals a day so about 6-8 tbls a day.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

unit said:


> never enough! haha. two slices of toast coverd in peanut butter 3 days a week probably!


oh i just have some pre bed i mix it into my whey powder and eat it like pudding i have like a tea spoon full ... i think that's too much some guys said tome they have 2 table spoon .. that's like 4 times what i have lol


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

GHS said:


> Most guya use the natural penut butter from various brands but I just use the asda's smooth penut butter.
> 
> I figure whilst bulking it doesn't make much difference mate.
> 
> I use about 2 tbls with 3-4 meals a day so about 6-8 tbls a day.


So do I. Its cheaper and far nicer too. :thumbup1:

Still have to say, nothing beats homemade almost butter, that stuff is like crack cocaine!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i eat a pot of it every 2 days on its own i love pb is taste lovely


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Almond or cashew nut butter are both awsome :thumb:

Fortunately you only seem to be able to buy them in small jars as I'm a total addict & just eat it out the jar :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol .. will it make you fat tho .. i know it's healthy fat but lets if i have 2 tablespoon a day .. how many calories is that ? i think 10 g of it which is a teaspoon full is 100 cal so i'm not sure about tablespoon


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html seem to do a good range of nuts/paste


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gymfit said:


> Almond or cashew nut butter are both awsome :thumb:
> 
> Fortunately you only seem to be able to buy them in small jars as I'm a total addict & just eat it out the jar :whistling:


 :drool: :drool: where do you buy that hun ? mouth is watering *runs off to eat some pnut butter before beddy*


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

H&B do Cashew and Almond butter by Meridian.

I have seen cashew butter in ASDA though under their Finest range, not the same taste though. Its lovely spread over dark chocolate.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

i just got a big tub of meridian pb and almond butter from h&b, isit normal for it to be quite runny and sticky? compared to sunpat etc, i mixed it up to put the oil back in but it still drops off the spoon, where as sunpat etc doesnt!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> :drool: :drool: where do you buy that hun ? mouth is watering *runs off to eat some pnut butter before beddy*


I get it from the health food shop - no sugar, salt etc added, almond, cashew, brazil, hazelnut as well as peanut + others I cant remember now.

Kinda pricey I guess at around £2 or £3 for 170g jar depending on what nut it is. mmmmmmm but it sooooo worth it


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

peanut butter in my porridge with a drizzle of honey sweet jesus im hungry now:cursing:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

100g a day of cashew butter, problem is I usually end up eating the whole jar:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I love nuts ....want them all 

Hate the Meridian stuff though - it's looks so grim ....

Ed stop trying to tempt me with your wares:laugh:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> 100g a day of cashew butter, problem is I usually end up eating the whole jar:lol:


that's alot .. lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> that's alot .. lol


I think it's a little tbh! Well you should see what I eat on a daily basis:beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> I think it's a little tbh! Well you should see what I eat on a daily basis:beer:


damn you managed to make a post without the word 'bum' in it.... reps ....oh damn shame :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> I think it's a little tbh! Well you should see what I eat on a daily basis:beer:


 post your diet i'm curious now lol


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Do people eat peanut butter on its own? and is that classed 1 meal?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> i just got a big tub of meridian pb and almond butter from h&b, isit normal for it to be quite runny and sticky? compared to sunpat etc, i mixed it up to put the oil back in but it still drops off the spoon, where as sunpat etc doesnt!


Yeah in the bigger tubs the oil tends to settle at the top & you have to really mix it up - could stir it really well & then keep in fridge see if that helps.

Dunno about the fridge bit personally as it never lasts long enough to make it to the fridge but my ex made heart shaped peanut butter ice cubes for me once :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

looking at the replies I think this thread needs to be renamed nut butter porn hahaha


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> damn you managed to make a post without the word 'bum' in it.... reps ....oh damn shame :lol:


Cheeky git! :lol:



sizar said:


> post your diet i'm curious now lol


What I ate today:

meal 1: 100g oats, 2 scoops whey and 4 whole eggs

meal 2: 250g steak, 100g rice and a handful of broccoli

meal 3: 250g chicken breast and bowl of mixed vegetables with a tablespoon of olive oil

meal 4: Piece of salmon and 50g cous cous

meal 5: 2 scoops whey 50g cashew butter

meal 6: 2 scoops whey and 75g vitargo

meal 7: 250g chicken with 50g cashew butter

meal 8: 8 whole eggs

meal 9: 250g quark and 50g cashew butter

Ate 150g of the stuff today, don't actually eat quite as much as this normally was just hungry

Sorry for hijack.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gymfit said:


> looking at the replies I think this thread needs to be renamed nut butter porn hahaha


why what did you do with the ice cubes :blink:  :devil2:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Cheeky git! :lol:
> 
> Sorry for hijack.


Yeah so you should be !....negged ....oh damn :laugh:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> Cheeky git! :lol:
> 
> What I ate today:
> 
> ...


 that's alot.. damn .. is that something like 5000 cal diet .. what you weight ? are you bulking or maintaining at the mo .


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well I'm actually trying to lean out a bit believe it or not!


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Not enough .. I love it :bounce:

**Note to self** try to keep up with thread...Sorry Guys.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> Well I'm actually trying to lean out a bit believe it or not!


WoW lucky man if i ate that i be fat **** lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> why what did you do with the ice cubes :blink:  :devil2:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: hehehe I didnt realize the inuendo there :innocent:

Ended up eating them with a small fork as it turns out peanut butter doesnt really freeze - was a nice thought but it ended up a small lumps of very cold pb that didnt resemble hearts in any way :laugh: was a good excuse to eat more though :thumb:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok guys Ive always stayed away from peanut butter but I love it ...sounds like I can add to diet.

Yipee


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> Ok guys Ive always stayed away from peanut butter but I love it ...sounds like I can add to diet.
> 
> Yipee


 i never liked it but i bought a jar .. i started liking the texture is niceeeeeeeee


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Usualy Whole earth crunchy, 2 per week love the stuff usualy have a tablespoon along with my protein shake, and a couple times a week meal 3.

Now ive seen HBS Foods i've got to check out some of there cashew paste.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I use a 700g jar very week.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i go through **** loads - buy it in bulk usually about 10kg at a time, this way i get a kg for £2.00 i also buy hazlenut and almond butter - the hazelnut butter tastes similar to nutella... all of them are made from 100% nuts no salt, sugar or preservatives :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

2 tea spoons of it when normal / clean diet.

****loads when bulking


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wish everyone would stop talking about peanut butter and oreos - I am struggling here you know pmsl ....I just had pnut butter on granary toast with sliced pickled onions YUM YUM YUM :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

thats sounds disgusting jem


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DaveI said:


> thats sounds disgusting jem


Ha dont knock it till you've tried it ...Honest and no it's not a craving:laugh:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Wish everyone would stop talking about peanut butter and oreos - I am struggling here you know pmsl ....I just had pnut butter on granary toast with sliced pickled onions YUM YUM YUM :thumb:  :thumb:


Haha I dereamed about peanut butter last night!!

Pickled onions ?????? lol well Iv never heard of that one.

Bloody andsome with tangy marmalade on toast tho :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

1 tablespoon with meal4, i use asda crunchy, this is while im cutting up tho, when i get lean and start to bulk ill probably double that amount.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gymfit said:


> Haha I dereamed about peanut butter last night!!
> 
> Pickled onions ?????? lol well Iv never heard of that one.
> 
> Bloody andsome with* tangy marmalade* on toast tho :thumb: :bounce:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: weirdo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to have it in my bulking shakes but it was a pain in the **** to get off the blender so havent had it since.

In fairness I dont really like the stuff. I just ate it due to peer pressure.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

JUST SAY NO !


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Stopped eating it,it's not a particularly good source of any macro,there are far better which i have substituted.PB is also very insulinogenic,however,it does taste nice


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

sizar said:


> Hi i was just wondering how much peanut butter you guys have .. i use whole earth crunchy ..


Waaaaayyy to much....LOL! I can get through a 1kg tub in a week if I let myself go stupid.....I am addicted....recently made up a batch of cinnamon and raisin PB....YUM.

Brands:- Skippy Super Crunch tastes GREAT and is VERY spoonable but contains all sorts of other crap you really don't need. I love 'The Peanut Butter Co.': pretty much just contains peanuts no crap and a little salt. Meridian: NO added sugar and NO added salt -crunchy really IS crunchy and smooth has a nice texture.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Used to just eat the cashew nuts instead of butter, only downside is it felt like I was sh*tting out a thorn bush next day:lol:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

gymfit said:


> looking at the replies I think this thread needs to be renamed nut butter porn hahaha


i think there is case for starting PB Addicts anonymous.......Hello I'm Louise and I am addicted to Peanut Butter.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the whole earth stuff too but the smooth, no additives just the peanuts, 1 tablespoon in my protein shake twice a day......yummmy


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i have already had 2 tablespoon lovely stuff .. 20 g fat with 2g sat fat .. nice way to bump up calories and keeps you from craving lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Lou said:


> i think there is case for starting PB Addicts anonymous.......Hello I'm Louise and I am addicted to Peanut Butter.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm in !


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jem said:


> I'm in !


it is addictive ill try not have any tonight .. i have had my bit for the day .. it be hard.. sometiems i wake up hungry during the night .. ave a spoon of it go bk to bed lol


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

100g a day, and i'm on a cut. Whole Earth is the only one for me, mmmmmmmm


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Wish everyone would stop talking about peanut butter and oreos - I am struggling here you know pmsl ....I just had pnut butter on granary toast with sliced* pickled onions* YUM YUM YUM :thumb:  :thumb:


yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkk.....PB and Banana:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

now you, of all people, should know that the proof is most definitely in the pudding !

PB and banana - yes yummy too!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

peanut butter + whey + milk mix it into a paste so tasty and thick .. have it on oat cakes or toast wicked stuff


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

i love it but must say im not to fond of the meridian stuff! i got a kg and its just not as perfect as other makes! i use nut butters to bang up the kcals at night when i havent met my targets! but insted of eating tbl spoons of the stuff (which i do love!) what kind of things can i do with it?

really looking for lowish carb recipies for pre-bed i was thinking pb microwaved into warm milk to make a PB milkshake? would that work? if not only other thing i do is 50g of PB on 1 slice of burgen toasted! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> i love it but must say im not to fond of the meridian stuff! i got a kg and its just not as perfect as other makes! i use nut butters to bang up the kcals at night when i havent met my targets! but insted of eating tbl spoons of the stuff (which i do love!) what kind of things can i do with it?
> 
> really looking for lowish carb recipies for pre-bed i was thinking pb microwaved into warm milk to make a PB milkshake? would that work? if not only other thing i do is 50g of PB on 1 slice of burgen toasted! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


 get some oat cakes from holland and barrat .. 4g carb per biscuit or cake. so you know what your taking in .. put a table spoon in between 2 of them you good to go .. or as i mentioned above make it into paste with whey powder it goes really well with vanila .. bananna or chocolate i even used it with strawberry flavor whey .. taste all good .. just have it like your eating ice cream ..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> now you, of all people, should know that the proof is most definitely in the pudding !
> 
> PB and banana - yes yummy too!


..u know im gonna try it don't ya....if i can eat cheese and jam...chocolate and cheese...i can give the onions a go:thumb:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers mate! reps....... o wait lol

so how do you mix it with whey? isit like 1 tbl spoon of pb, 30g~ whey and a spalsh of milk and mix it up?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah or splash of water til it's like a good paste i like mine bit thick so i dont use lot of water or milk . try it out .. u will enjoy it .. you can some walnuts as well or jus use crunchy peanut butter .


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> i go through **** loads - buy it in bulk usually about 10kg at a time, this way i get a kg for £2.00 i also buy hazlenut and almond butter - the hazelnut butter tastes similar to nutella... all of them are made from 100% nuts no salt, sugar or preservatives :thumb:


were do you get it in bulk from mate????


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Hilly -

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

sizar said:


> get some oat cakes from holland and barrat .. 4g carb per biscuit or cake. so you know what your taking in .. put a table spoon in between 2 of them you good to go .. or as i mentioned above make it into paste with whey powder it goes really well with vanila .. bananna or chocolate i even used it with strawberry flavor whey .. taste all good .. just have it like your eating ice cream ..


Cookie and Cream flavoured whey :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Used it while on contest prep.

However, after reading what Charles Poliquin had to say about the stuff and how it increases mold/fungus growth in your stomach i stopped it in the off season.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> Used it while on contest prep.
> 
> However, after reading what Charles Poliquin had to say about the stuff and how it increases mold/fungus growth in your stomach i stopped it in the off season.


what the hell ? mold and fungus in stomach thats silly talk mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> what the hell ? mold and fungus in stomach thats silly talk mate


PMSL i stated that incorrectly! I mean there are possible molds that are very harmful found within the butter.

http://www.ehso.com/ehshome/aflatoxin.php


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Stick to the Almond & cashew nut butters instead :thumb:

nicer anyhow I recon


----------

